# en étant (uso del gerundio)



## sterrenzio

Bonjour, les amis francophones!

Oggi mi sono lanciata in una costruzione particolare... che potrebbe però suonare come una vera _bêtise_ alle orecchie delle persone alle quali è indirizzata... Onde evitare figuracce, mi rivolgo con fiducia agli astanti, grazie 

L'originale 

_Da parte del sottoscritto e da parte della società X posso solamente dire che la nostra intenzione è quella di collaborare con la società Y, tanto che abbiamo fatto realizzare i nostri cataloghi in lingua francese solo ed esclusivamente per il rapporto che abbiamo con Voi._

La traduzione... osée 

_En ce qui me concerne, et en ce qui concerne la société X, je ne peux que raffermir notre volonté de collaborer avec la société Y, une épreuve en étant les catalogues en langue française que nous avons fait réaliser exprès en vue de la relation commerciale avec votre société._


----------



## Yulan

Ciao Sterrenzio 

In attesa di madrelingua, il mio tentativo sarebbe: 

Tant de ma part que de la part de la société X, je peux vous rassurer que nous souhaitions (vivement) travailler avec la société Y, tant que nous avons réalisé nos catalogues en langue française uniquement en considération du rapport qui lie nos sociétés.

Ciao


----------



## robertaL

sterrenzio said:


> _._
> 
> _En ce qui me concerne, et en ce qui concerne la société X, je ne peux que raffermir notre volonté de collaborer avec la société Y, une épreuve en étant les catalogues en langue française que nous avons fait réaliser exprès en vue de la relation commerciale avec votre société._



Io direi piuttosto: "La preuve en est la production de_ catalogues en langue française expressément en  vue de la relation commerciale avec votre société_". Oppure (forse meglio): "... témoignée par nos_ catalogues en langue française expressément réalisés en  vue de la relation commerciale avec votre société_". 

Ma consiglio di aspettare il parere dei madre lingua.

Inoltre, "raffermir" non mi suona benissimo. Forse è meglio un "renouveler" o "confirmer".

Ma anche qui vado a orecchio e attendo conferma.


----------



## sterrenzio

... vista la pochezza del mio francese scritto, dove andrò a nascondermi quando dovrò incontrarli, questi signori? O me tapina, come mi compiango anticipatamente...

Grazie comunque per l'aiuto!


----------



## Yulan

Mah, aspettiamo madrelingua, ... che non ci si debba nascondere tutte!


----------



## robertaL

Macché nascondersi! E poi all'orale ce la si cava sempre. 
In attesa di madrelingua, volevo solo aggiungere che preferisco l' "uniquement en considération du rapport qui lie nos sociétés" suggerito da Yulan (la cui risposta non avevo inizialmente letto perché contemporanea alla mia)


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Sterrenzio,

Suppergiù, mi vedi d'accordo con Roberta. Ecco quanto stavo battendo prima di rendermi conto che c'erano delle risposte:
En ce qui me concerne, et en ce qui concerne la société X, je ne peux qu'affirmer/souligner notre volonté de collaborer avec la société Y,

(une épreuve preuve en étant les catalogues en langue française que nous avons fait réaliser exprès en vue de la relation commerciale avec votre société.) 

j'en veux pour preuve les catalogues en langue française que nous avons fait réaliser dans l'optique de la relation commerciale que nous entretenons avec votre société​Adesso leggo più attentamente. A presto.


----------



## sterrenzio

Ragazze grazie, oltre che brave mi avete anche fatto sorridere e tirata un po' su, in vista dell'inevitabile "orale di francese" ) 

Farò un sapiente collage delle soluzioni che proponete e certamente verrà fuori qualcosa di meglio dell'originale


----------



## Yulan

Figurati! Comunque con l'aiuto dell'amico Matou ) eh, bonjour mon ami!) ... vedrai che la frase sarà uno spettacolo!

Et, en saissant l'occasion ... Grazie Roberta! Comunque andrà ... mi fa molto piacere il tuo commento


----------



## sterrenzio

Ciao Matou... ma allora il mio uso del gerundio non era sbagliato...!
Incredibile!


----------



## matoupaschat

Comme on disait en Belgique il y a longtemps, longtemps, vraiment longtemps, "*l'union fait la force": *il y a du bon partout, alors, va pour le collage, mais ce n'est pas à moi de choisir... 


Yulan said:


> Tant de ma part que de la part de la société X, je peux vous rassurer assurer que nous souhaitions (vivement) travailler avec la société Y, tant à tel point/au point *que nous avons réalisé nos catalogues en langue française uniquement en considération du rapport qui lie nos sociétés. *





robertaL said:


> Io direi piuttosto: "La preuve en est la production de_ catalogues en langue française expressément en vue de la relation commerciale avec votre société_". Oppure (forse meglio): *"... témoignée par nos catalogues en langue française expressément réalisés en vue de la relation commerciale avec votre société". *
> 
> 
> Inoltre, "raffermir" non mi suona benissimo. Forse è meglio un "renouveler" o "confirmer".


 Exact, raffermir, il vaut mieux le garder pour une quelconque partie du corps à exposer sur les plages en été .



Une bise à vous toutes, Mesdames!


sterrenzio said:


> Ciao Matou... ma allora il mio uso del gerundio non era sbagliato...!
> Incredibile!


Non era sbagliato!

Accidenti, quel sistema di risposte alla cieca mi fa proprio impazzire!!!


----------



## sterrenzio

_Quel soulagement_, grazie!

Dunque questa è la tua correzione:

En ce qui me concerne, et en ce qui concerne la société X, je ne peux qu'affirmer/souligner notre volonté de collaborer avec la société Y, (une preuve en étant les catalogues en langue française que nous avons fait réaliser exprès en vue de la relation commerciale avec votre société.) 

Vedo che hai corretto _raffermir_ con _affirmer_ e _épreuve_ con _preuve_ e che hai usato le parentesi.
Senza nulla togliere a Yulan e Roberta, che ringrazio di cuore, opto per la tua soluzione perché mostra che non avevo scritto un pasticcio... e perché la mia autostima ha bisogno di essere... _raffermie_! Scherzo, quel verbo è meglio lasciarlo _à ce qu'on va bientôt et impitoyablement montrer sur la plage _)

Buona serata a tutti!


----------



## matoupaschat

Mah, le parentesi erano uno sbaglio, nella corsa alla risposta del post appena inviato e già invalido...
Ciao!


----------



## Yulan

Bonjour et merci beaucoup Matou! 
Biz à toi!

Ciao Sterrenzio  ciao Roberta e buon fine settimana!


----------

